# To all those Vodka Martini Fans



## LasciviousXXX

Alright let me start by saying I am a HUGE Martini Fan. Nothing tastes better to me after a long day than a nice Vodka Martini with a twist (no olive... bloody savage). I've tried many different varieties of Martini's and Gin Martini's never really did it for me.... (apparently Noonie is a big fan of them though). Vodka's always been more my style.

I always try to sample the newest vodka's and see what would be good in certain types of Martini's. Hell I've drank more Martini's lately than I've smoked cigars... I know, I know... its criminal.

Anyway I tried this new Vodka and it's FREAKIN' PHENOMENAL!!! Really damn good. The flavor is outstanding and there is no bitterness like you would find with certain vodkas of lesser quality ****cough*** Grey Goose** cough** cough*** Stolichnaya***

It's good, you've gotta check it out, it's call Ciroc and its worth the xtra you'll spend on it.

http://www.ciroc.com/


----------



## croatan

Probably my favorite vodka for the last two years. Although I've been drinking a lot of Hangar One as well (when I can find it).


----------



## SlimDiesel

You friggin alcoholic. I've never been a fan of vodka myself. Have you ever gone for a Manhattan or Rob Roy? Both martini's just with whiskey and scotch, respectively. The Manhattan is by far my favorite cocktail. Whiskey, sweet vermouth, a splash of bitters and 2 maraschino cherries. Yummy.


----------



## pnoon

Well, you ARE right. I do prefer a REAL martini (made with gin). However, vodka martinis can be tasty as well. Especially when dringing them with good friends who enjoy a fine cigar. 

I have not had Ciroc before but it is French, dammit. :bx

My preferred vodka is a Russian vodka - Youri Dolgoruki.


----------



## pnoon

SlimDiesel said:


> The Manhattan is by far my favorite cocktail. Whiskey, sweet vermouth, a splash of bitters and 2 maraschino cherries. Yummy.


Not my favorite, but a nice drink. You can have the cherries, tho.


----------



## croatan

SlimDiesel said:


> You friggin alcoholic. I've never been a fan of vodka myself. Have you ever gone for a Manhattan or Rob Roy? Both martini's just with whiskey and scotch, respectively. The Manhattan is by far my favorite cocktail. Whiskey, sweet vermouth, a splash of bitters and 2 maraschino cherries. Yummy.


 Manhattans are great. Give them a try with rye or bourbon, too (slightly more traditional, I believe).


----------



## Don Fernando

pnoon said:


> Not my favorite, but a nice drink. You can have the cherries, tho.


yeah, you can keep the vermouth and bitters, too.


----------



## punch

celticgent said:


> yeah, you can keep the vermouth and bitters, too.


Amen!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

No slim... I'm not an alcoholic... alcoholics go to meetings. I go to happy hour 

Seriously though a good Vodka Martini always brightens my day. And yes Peter it is French however its not made with potato's like some Vodka's. It's not a Grappa either nor a Cognac even though its made with grapes. 

The taste is so clean and smooth though, its amazing.

And yes, sharing a Martini (no matter what kind) with friends is great. Glad we got to experience that Peter... we're still going to hit Red Square next time though


----------



## rumballs

Have you had Turi vodka?
It's pretty good.
http://www.turivodka.com/


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> Probably my favorite vodka for the last two years. Although I've been drinking a lot of Hangar One as well (when I can find it).


Haven't tried Hangar One.... I'll have to look for it. Thanx

XXX


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Haven't tried Hangar One.... I'll have to look for it. Thanx
> 
> XXX


 It's great. If I remember correctly, it's made by a couple of friends who got together, bought an old military hangar, and started making some kick ass vodka. They have some flavored ones (I'm not much into those) and then they have their original vodka that comes with a blue label--very very smooth.

The first time I had it was at a bar where I go to smoke after work fairly often. I ordered a Ciroc martini (up with a twist, of course) and the bartender poured me a little glass of the Hangar One, neat, and said "try this." I've been pretty much hooked ever since. Unfortunately, this is the only bar I've been to that carries it.


----------



## Braxxy

I usually buy Ketel One when I'm in the mood for a martini. Not to expensive and smooth to my tastes.


----------



## SlimDiesel

It's a grape vodka? I'll have to give that a try then. Don't believe I've ever had vodka made from grapes. I only have 21 more days til I can meet ya for happy hour martini's.

Croatan I normally do use rye for the Manhattan, I just used the general whiskey term. I've had too many people try and argue the differences between whiskey, bourbon and rye with me.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

mmblz said:


> Have you had Turi vodka?
> It's pretty good.
> http://www.turivodka.com/


Tried Turi a few times... its very good and much better than your regular run of the mill vodka's. It's very smooth for a Rye Vodka. Good stuff.

Oh and Croatan thanx for the recommendation, read a review on it a couple of minutes ago. Apparently Hangar One also uses grapes in the distilling process

XXX


----------



## Lumpold

Now, this is where I could horribly prove my theory that most bar trainers in the UK :bs when training you, but I was always led to believe there was a law in the US that any thing sold under the name 'vodka' had to be a clear, ordourless grain spirit? Now, I always thought this was a weird law, I mean, how do you sell $5/l vodka if it isn't made from hairspray?

By the way, Pnoon, GIN martini all the way... as dry as possible. And whiskey sours.


----------



## pnoon

Lumpold said:


> By the way, Pnoon, GIN martini all the way... as dry as possible. And whiskey sours.


I'm not a whisky sour fan.

Martini? Dry as possible? As long as the bottle of vermouth is in the same room, that works!


----------



## Lumpold

Personally I like the Hawkeye Peirce Gin Martini method... 2oz. of gin in a shaker over ice stirred/shaken while looking at a picture of the guy who invented vermouth. That's the way I like it. If I'm feeling poncy though, for one of those 'discerning alcoholic' drinks, I like a wet Sake Martini.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: To all those Vodka Martini Fans - Xellent from CH*

Ciroc has a too much of a grape aftertaste for my liking. It's certainly smooth, no doubt. For the newest vodkas out, I am really digging Xellent vodka from Switzerland. It has a particular taste and should be served chilled without Vermouth. I think you'll like it for sure.

http://www.xellent.ch/

A friend of mine has a vodka bar at his house, with at least 15 different kinds of premium vodka, and Xellent is my current first place.


----------



## cmiller

Anyone tried Blavod the black vodka?


----------



## mosesbotbol

cmiller said:


> Anyone tried Blavod the black vodka?


Looks cool but not available in MA, will look locally to confirm.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Also for anyone that likes really clean tasting smooth Vodka... give Pravda a try

http://pravdavodka.com/pravda.htm

My second favorite vodka.....


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Also for anyone that likes really clean tasting smooth Vodka... give Pravda a try
> 
> http://pravdavodka.com/pravda.htm
> 
> My second favorite vodka.....


 I bought a bottle of that a couple of months ago for the simple reason that it had a purple stone-looking thing on it and my wife really likes the color purple 

It turned out to be a very good vodka and everyone who has tried it has really liked it.

Ever try Nordix? It's pretty clean and occasionally can be found at Costco for next to nothing.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I actually tried some I think at a friends house... wasn't too impressed with it. However I was not impressed with Level Vodka either and many of my friends seem to like it..... maybe I'm just weird.

You're going to have to come with us to Vegas next time Croatan. Red Square Bar... over 100 different Vodka's to sample


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> You're going to have to come with us to Vegas next time Croatan. Red Square Bar... over 100 different Vodka's to sample


Vegas Herf II !!!!!
That's what I'm talkin' about.
:z


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> Vegas Herf II !!!!!
> That's what I'm talkin' about.


Apparently.... that's what Noonie is talkin' about LOL


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> You're going to have to come with us to Vegas next time Croatan. Red Square Bar... over 100 different Vodka's to sample


 Mmmmmmm......sounds good to me.


----------



## Ivory Tower

croatan said:


> Manhattans are great. Give them a try with rye or bourbon, too (slightly more traditional, I believe).


I'm gonna have to remember that - Manhattan. Sounds pretty damn good for a cocktail.


----------



## DrStrangelove

This is how I make my martinis. Add ice and thimble sized amount of dry vermouth to shaker. Shake well and dispell excess gin. Add Gin, a touch of olive brine, shake, and serve with 2 olives.

I can't do Vodka. It agrees a little to well with me, that and I don't like how it tastes. Gin is just fne though


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok all you drunk monkeys... just thought I'd give you an update on my progress of becoming a full blown lush 

So I've been drinkin' a lot lately. I've gone through 2 bottles of Dolgoruki Vodka (thanks Noonie) a bottle of Ciroc and various other concoctions. When Echo's sister came over for the holidays we broke out the Caribbean Rum that we had been saving since our Honeymoon and killed a bottle of Guavaberry Rum (which IMO is the best Rum I've had thus far). So then, on Croatan's recommendation, I picked up a bottle of Hangar One Vodka. I actually found it at my local Spirit Store while picking up a bottle of Port for Mo. And Croat.... I really like it. To me its almost got a spicy aftertaste and when frozen it makes excellent Martini's.

So then we're out shopping after Christmas and we sit down at a bar and the girls order a Gin Martini (bleh) and a Pina Colada (I love my wife) and I see a new type of Martini on the bar list. Its a Hypnotiq Martini. Now I've tried Hypnotiq before and was not a very big fan of it. Its a mixture of aged Cognac and Fruit Juices and for some reason it just didn't do it for me. Nowhere near as good as Alizee'. Back to the story, so I see this on the drink list and figure... Hell, why not? I'll give it a shot and if its that bad I'll just chase it with a regular Vodka Martini.

So the damn bartender takes forever to make it but he sits it down in front of me. Now this drink is interesting looking... its electric freaking blue and very very cold. Ingredients are one part Hypnotiq, one part Skky Vodka, and a splash of Juice. So I look at it thinking its not going to be very promising. Take a sip and DAMN! This thing is actually good! I can't believe it! It doesn't suck! Who would have thought that Cognac and Vodka would pair up so nice with fruit juices????

Now this drink won't take the place of my regular Vodka Martini but if you're having a party and you have either girls or inexperienced guys and you want to serve Martini's... this is the way to go. I actually went out and bought a bottle of Hypnotiq for when we entertain.

My next project will be to try more high level Vodka as my local store has started carrying some good brands lately.

XXX


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> I've gone through 2 bottles of Dolgoruki Vodka (thanks Noonie)


My pleasure, buddy. I'm glad you like it.
:al


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> So then, on Croatan's recommendation, I picked up a bottle of Hangar One Vodka. I actually found it at my local Spirit Store while picking up a bottle of Port for Mo. And Croat.... I really like it. To me its almost got a spicy aftertaste and when frozen it makes excellent Martini's.


Glad you liked it, Dustin, Croatanita is hooked on the stuff 

That's interesting about the Hypnotiq martini. I didn't much care for the stuff by itself...I'll have to try it with a lot of Vodka :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> Glad you liked it, Dustin, Croatanita is hooked on the stuff
> 
> That's interesting about the Hypnotiq martini. I didn't much care for the stuff by itself...I'll have to try it with a lot of Vodka :al


Neither did I.... I wasn't a fan of the flavor of juices they used in conjunction with the cognac. However there's something about mixing it with Vodka that makes the whole cocktail really enjoyable and fun for parties. If I were you and you had a lot of ladies coming over for the party I'd put the cocktail in one of those light up Neon Martini Glasses and then its like having a Disco in your Drink LOL


----------



## FattyD

Got my first bottle of Ciroc for Xmas gift. Just finished my second Martini with it (ice cold, 3 olives, no V). Ketel is usually my staple (thanks Magic Matt), mostly due to taste but also because I refuse to get on the "Goose" bandwagon. When some of my _wine-o_ buddys said Ciroc was made of grapes, I said why not. "Crisp" was the term I believe someone mentioned, EXACTLY!! Not as harsh at all but you never forget your first love. K-1's my baby.:al


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey guys!
I just thought I'd give you guys an update on the evolution of my drunk ass. As you all know (or should know if you read the entire damn thread) I am a fan of Vodka Martini's. Lately I've been trying all the Vodka I can get my hands on.... from buddies letting me sample their stock to the Liquor store making tons of money off of me.

Recently I've tried the 42Below Vodka and my expert opinion... it sucks! Everybody I've talked to has been espousing the great "anise-like" flavor on the aftertaste. Well me personally, I don't like the flavor. So if you like anise, go for it... if not, learn from me 

Also tried some Latvian Vodka, White Diamond. Its actually pretty good. Good enough for mixers anyway, not my fave when served straight up but another fun liquor for you to try.

I've also recently tried the Black Vodka "Blavod". I was sceptical as most strange types of alcohol never really live up to their hype and packaging. Howver this 80 proof Vodka is very very good. It is a novelty but for any regular Vodka drinker this is a good thing to have on hand. Buy some.

Also, I told Peter that my wife and I were going to try our hand at Mojito's since having some at Casa Fuente in Vegas. Well, let me tell you, Echo makes a MEAN Mojito. It definitely rivals Casa Fuente and that stuff is so delicious. Seriously Pete, you've gotta make some man. Excellent Stuff!

So that's all for now, I'll give you more alcoholic updates as I go along.

XXX


----------



## Darb85

i saw something about that vodka the other day im really interested in trying it. is it really sweet or just smooth?

i drink my martinis the same way by the way


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Darb85 said:


> i saw something about that vodka the other day im really interested in trying it. is it really sweet or just smooth?


Which one? I mentioned 3 different vodka's..... let me know and I'll give you a more detailed review!

XXX


----------



## croatanita

Has anyone tried 3 Olives vodka? Seems like I remember hearing good things about it, so Croatan and I picked some up on Saturday. Opinions, anyone?

Great thread, btw ...


----------



## mosesbotbol

croatanita said:


> Has anyone tried 3 Olives vodka? Seems like I remember hearing good things about it, so Croatan and I picked some up on Saturday. Opinions, anyone?
> 
> Great thread, btw ...


Not bad, there's too many ultra-premium Vodka's on the market.


----------



## chip

My wife was a big Vodka drinker...stress the was. There is a brand made in Austin, TX called Tito's. Kettle brewed and she thought was the best available. Very reasonable price also. Don't know about the out of state availabilty though.


----------



## croatan

dartsinsa said:


> My wife was a big Vodka drinker...stress the was. There is a brand made in Austin, TX called Tito's. Kettle brewed and she thought was the best available. Very reasonable price also. Don't know about the out of state availabilty though.


I like Tito's a lot. My wife, however, doesn't. I have no explanation.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

mosesbotbol said:


> Not bad, there's too many ultra-premium Vodka's on the market.


Actually I'm very glad that there are so many good vodka's out.... it makes my life as a lush much easier LOL

Croatanita, haven't tried 3 olives yet. Let us know how it is, ok? I'm always in the mood to read what other BOTL's and SOTL's think about different types of vodka.

XXX


----------



## Darb85

the ciroc vodka is the one i was asking about. thanks


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Oh ok 

The Ciroc is very good. Its not sweet at all, but its very smooth and clean tasting. I believe someone mentioned crisp earlier in the thread and I think that's very accurate. The flavor is crisp and clean. The aftertaste is nice and lingering and not heavy at all. I've tried it in my Martini's and straight up and I prefer it straigt up with a small twist. It really is excellent. I really like that its made from grapes instead of the traditional ingredients in vodka. 

Try it, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Darb85

Thanks Man



LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh ok
> 
> The Ciroc is very good. Its not sweet at all, but its very smooth and clean tasting. I believe someone mentioned crisp earlier in the thread and I think that's very accurate. The flavor is crisp and clean. The aftertaste is nice and lingering and not heavy at all. I've tried it in my Martini's and straight up and I prefer it straigt up with a small twist. It really is excellent. I really like that its made from grapes instead of the traditional ingredients in vodka.
> 
> Try it, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Silver

Speaking of vodka;
Last night I had a shot of Grey Goose Citrone straight up, then a shot of belvedere in orange juice. This morning my head is a bit achy.
Isn't there a new vodka on the market that doesn't have whatever component it is that gives you a headache? I read about it recently but can't remember what it was. Can one of you vodka experts tell me what it is I am looking for? 
I think a vodka martini with the bottle of vermouth still unbought at the liquor store is about right, dryness wise.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Silver said:


> Speaking of vodka;
> Last night I had a shot of Grey Goose Citrone straight up, then a shot of belvedere in orange juice. This morning my head is a bit achy.
> Isn't there a new vodka on the market that doesn't have whatever component it is that gives you a headache? I read about it recently but can't remember what it was. Can one of you vodka experts tell me what it is I am looking for?
> I think a vodka martini with the bottle of vermouth still unbought at the liquor store is about right, dryness wise.


What causes hangovers (ie- headaches) is the impurity of the alcohol and or mixers, not necessarily the alcohol itself. So, the more impurities a certain type of alcohol has the more likely you're going to have a headache the next day. Alcohols with a lot of artificial flavoring, sugars, or coloring will have more of a kick to it the next day than one without so many impurities. That's why liquors like Everclear and such have a very low rate of hangovers the next day.

So generally speaking most vodka's should not have that headache affect as they are so pure in content. Unless you're mixing it with fruity sweet mixers you shouldn't have that reaction to vodka. There are always exceptions but that's the general rule.

However, considering what you drank you shouldn't have any of the hangover affects. But what do I know anyway? I'm just a lush with a bank account LOL


----------



## Silver

So- assuming that is true, perhaps it was the tropicana.
But I Know i saw an article on a vodka that was supposed to be hangover free that was made from some different type of grain. Or maybe brussel sprouts. 
If I come across it again, I'll post here.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah I'd like to read that. Thanx

Because technically MOST vodka's are supposed to be hangover free because of the lack of impurities in the liquor itself.

Vodka's are made from many different types of ingredients:
Potato's
Rye
Grain
Grapes
Corn
Sugar Cane
Beets
etc


----------



## Silver

So if money was no object - what vodka would you buy for just sipping it on the rocks?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

So proceeding with the theme of this thread I'll let you guys in on my new favorite Vodka. I'm telling you man as soon as I tried this I immediately went out and bought a few more bottles. This stuff is good. It instantly beat out my top 3 favorite vodka's and placed itself at the top of the list. Flavor is outstanding.

Its Armadale Vodka. Hadn't hear much about it but it was recommended to me by the bartender and one of the more upscale Martini places here in town. I was throwin' back Pravda Martini's like nobody's business and the bartender says "Hey if you like the taste of those, try this vodka straight up". So he slides me a glass of this stuff and immediately my eyes light up. The flavor was amazing! Sharp and refreshing with absolutely no burn. 

I asked for another shot by itself and then proceeded to have a couple more after that. Excellent Vodka with a flavor that blows everything else away. If I were a CEO of a big company, this is the type of drink I would serve at meetings. I finally asked him what it was and he showed me the bottle. Not being familiar with it I went online and did some research for myself.

It seems the vodka is made from wheat and barley. Its triple distilled and apparently comes out of Scotland so PaulMac will love it 

Anyway, try some of this stuff its great. Not too expensive but the taste is up there with the Ultimat Vodka brand I've tried before. Beautiful flavor!

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Silver said:


> So if money was no object - what vodka would you buy for just sipping it on the rocks?


I must have been typing when you asked your question 

For straight up sipping, I prefer:

Dolgoruki Vodka
Ciroc Vodka
Ultimat Vodka
Armadale Vodka

That's just me


----------



## Silver

The other day I decided it had been a long time since I had any tequila. Bought some Patron reposado, just a tiny bottle. It was so sweet that it was gaggy to me and within a couple of sips, I had the worst acid reflux.
Back to vodka I go.


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Its Armadale Vodka.


Thanks, Dustin. I'll be looking for that one


----------



## cigartexan

Silver said:


> Speaking of vodka;
> Last night I had a shot of Grey Goose Citrone straight up, then a shot of belvedere in orange juice. This morning my head is a bit achy.
> Isn't there a new vodka on the market that doesn't have whatever component it is that gives you a headache? I read about it recently but can't remember what it was. Can one of you vodka experts tell me what it is I am looking for?
> I think a vodka martini with the bottle of vermouth still unbought at the liquor store is about right, dryness wise.


I heard it was Skyy vodka that didn't give hangovers, but I don't know jack about vodka. I do know what Dustin said as far as sugars is true. "More sugar = more hangover" :al :hn u Good luck with your pursuit


----------



## croatanita

Bumping this thread for a few reasons - #1: It has good information #2: It's almost Happy Hour on a Friday.  

Also wanted to do an update regarding a different vodka that Croatan and I tried last month called Three Olives. Wasn't all that impressive. Granted, it wasn't swill by any means, but wasn't all that exciting either - makes a good martini and would probably be palatable when sipped, but is not going to become my new 'go-to' vodka. Just my :2 Carry on.


----------



## rumballs

Has anyone had any of the following?

"3"
Boru
Brilliant
Charbay
Citadelle
Danzka
Down Under
Debowa
Mezzaluna
Thor's Hammer

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## rumballs

oh yeah, one more: anyone had Luksosowa?
I read one some other sites how highly ranked it was, etc etc.
Got a bottle and thought it tasted like ass.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

A little bumpage as I've tried some more excellent Vodka's recently and some lackluster ones as well. Also wanted to add that since this original post I've gotten to hang out with Jack (CigarTexan) and let me tell you this boy knows his alcohol. I bow down in the presence of all the knowledge there.... thanx for letting me try the *good* wine Jack 

Anyway, on to the Vodka. Tried some of the Three Olives stuff.... and it was nothing to write home about, absolutely rubbing alcohol type quality. Sorry Croatan but I wasn't impressed.

Tried the Danzka and it was good shit! Nice mellow flavor but not as clean as some others listed earlier in this thread.

Been drinking a lot of Pravda and Armadale lately and the other night Echo and I went out for drinks at the local Martini Bar but they were out of all the premium Vodka's so I had to settle for Ketel One. Not bad but not my first choice by any means.

So what have you monkeys been drinking?


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Anyway, on to the Vodka. Tried some of the Three Olives stuff.... and it was nothing to write home about, absolutely rubbing alcohol type quality. Sorry Croatan but I wasn't impressed.


I believe it was Croatanita who brought that one up a while back. We tried it and weren't impressed (see her earlier post in the thread). I wound up using the rest of the bottle to make Bloody Marys as it wasn't good for anything else.



LasciviousXXX said:


> Been drinking a lot of Pravda...


I like that one. And it has a cool bottle.


----------



## rumballs

I've tried recently:
Dolgoruki - seemed good but not great - need to try it again though.
Citadelle - pretty good, it may have tasted similar to Hangar One but I don't remember for sure.
Olifant - pretty darn good for a cheaper vodka, I would definitely reach for this or Fris for a cheaper vodka.
Grey Goose - hadn't had it for a couple of years. Same as always - incredibly smooth but borderline boring.
Level - pretty good, a bit on the salty side
Crater Lake - another good but not great one
Tito's - edit: oh yeah, bought a bottle of this to take to the shack. I thought it was nothing special.

one of these days I'm going to write down better tasting notes for the bottles I have on hand...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> I believe it was Croatanita who brought that one up a while back. We tried it and weren't impressed (see her earlier post in the thread). I wound up using the rest of the bottle to make Bloody Marys as it wasn't good for anything else.
> 
> I like that one. And it has a cool bottle.


Sorry bout that James..... whoops :sl My bad bro.

Yeah I was completely underwhelmed by it and probably still have some sitting around in a cupboard somewhere LOL

Also ended up trying the SYN brand of vodka and was only slightly impressed. This brand gets talked up by a lot of yuppies where I live and it doesn't live up to the hype. Just so's you know.


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> A little bumpage as I've tried some more excellent Vodka's recently and some lackluster ones as well. Also wanted to add that since this original post I've gotten to hang out with Jack (CigarTexan) and let me tell you this boy knows his alcohol. I bow down in the presence of all the knowledge there.... thanx for letting me try the *good* wine Jack
> 
> Anyway, on to the Vodka. Tried some of the Three Olives stuff.... and it was nothing to write home about, absolutely rubbing alcohol type quality. Sorry Croatan but I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Tried the Danzka and it was good shit! Nice mellow flavor but not as clean as some others listed earlier in this thread.
> 
> Been drinking a lot of Pravda and Armadale lately and the other night Echo and I went out for drinks at the local Martini Bar but they were out of all the premium Vodka's so I had to settle for Ketel One. Not bad but not my first choice by any means.
> 
> So what have you monkeys been drinking?


WhassamattaU? No props for this one?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> WhassamattaU? No props for this one?


LOL, forgot all about that one Peter  The first and only vodka to ever emit smoke when the bottle was opened :r

That was some good stuff thanx for bringing it Peter. Went well over ice


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL, forgot all about that one Peter  The first and only vodka to ever emit smoke when the bottle was opened :r
> 
> That was some good stuff thanx for bringing it Peter. Went well over ice


That "smoke" was pretty weird!
SoCal 7 was so freakin' hot, ANYTHING over ice would've been good.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> That "smoke" was pretty weird!
> SoCal 7 was so freakin' hot, ANYTHING over ice would've been good.


I must admit it was quite strange. Freaked me right the hell out actually. Never seen an alcohol do that before.... weird!

SoCal was a bit warm for most's tastes but I've gotta say it was 100% better than the AZ desert and besides I was with good friends in good company drinking good Vodka and smoking KILLER cigars.


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> I must admit it was quite strange. Freaked me right the hell out actually. Never seen an alcohol do that before.... weird!
> 
> SoCal was a bit warm for most's tastes but I've gotta say it was 100% better than the AZ desert and besides *I was with good friends in good company drinking good Vodka and smoking KILLER cigars.*


:tpd:


----------



## Lumpold

Tried this 176 proof vodka yet, Dustin?

They donate money to help kids with lukemia with proceedsa from every bottle.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Lumpold said:


> Tried this 176 proof vodka yet, Dustin?
> 
> They donate money to help kids with lukemia with proceedsa from every bottle.


Tried it??? Shit I can't even read what the brand is :r

What is it, I might have to look it up


----------



## txmatt

Blasphemers all of ya!! Its not a Martini unless its made with *GIN* :r

:al Matt :al


----------



## qwerty1500

txmatt said:


> Blasphemers all of ya!! Its not a Martini unless its made with *GIN* :r
> 
> :al Matt :al


:tpd: ... and an BIG olive ... :r


----------



## Lumpold

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tried it??? Shit I can't even read what the brand is :r
> 
> What is it, I might have to look it up


It's called Balkan 176 vodka.... pretty darned original, huh?


----------



## rumballs

txmatt said:


> Blasphemers all of ya!! Its not a Martini unless its made with *GIN* :r
> 
> :al Matt :al


u


----------



## rumballs

has anyone tried "White Diamond" vodka, from Latvia?


----------



## Pablo

I'm a big Vodka fan myself, and since nooner gifted me some Tito's, I have been hooked. Another small market Vodka to try is Shakers.


----------



## Ritchie

Nice. I will look for that brand. I like http://www.titos-vodka.com/

But my favorite booze is tequella by far.


----------



## replicant_argent

pds said:


> I'm a big Vodka fan myself, and since nooner gifted me some Tito's, I have been hooked. Another small market Vodka to try is Shakers.


very  minnesotan of ya, ya sure, you betcha.


----------



## Trumpet

Comin' late to this party, but I love a 'tini (see my "of martinis and condiments" thread). Lately I'm into Bombay Sapphire. For you wodka guys, you should try Svedka. It's very well priced, and IMO better than a lot of the "premiums". Really good stuff.

Rich


----------



## rumballs

Finally found a bit more space for my vodka (and scotch)...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

VERY NICE my brother!!! Excellent selection there. You've got all my faves... Dolgoruki, Armadale, and Ciroc!!!!

Had a few nice Ketel One Martini's with a twist last nite while out at the bar... mmm mmm good  Perfect way to end the day



mmblz said:


> Finally found a bit more space for my vodka (and scotch)...


----------



## rumballs

You should try the Olifant if you haven't yet.
Only had one martini so far but my first impression was it's really quite nice for the price (I think it was around $11).


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I just wanted to take the time to say...... its Official... I'm a lush 


Damn I love Martini's


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> I just wanted to take the time to say...... its Official... I'm a lush
> 
> Damn I love Martini's


Here we go again. Bumping the thread about minor league martinis. 

Gin is a martini! :al


----------



## Lumpold

pnoon said:


> Here we go again. Bumping the thread about minor league martinis.
> 
> Gin is a martini! :al


Listen to uncle pnoon! :tpd:


----------



## physiognomy

It's been a long day... I caught the thread title while browsing the forums page & read from start to finish... Damn guys, you all made me thirsty! I have some Belvedere in the freezer, so I'm off home to knock a few back. :ss


----------



## billybarue

I didn't read the whole thread, so pardon me if it has already been said. I see that it has been alluded to, but IMO

*THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A VODKA MARTINI*

Call it a GIBSON (and I love em, but no olives as I put in my martinis), but as far as alcohol goes (olive and onion aside) the sanctified MARTINI is Gin and Vermouth ---- period! (And maybe not a lot of vermouth when it comes down to it. As in just waft the cork around the inside of the glass amount of vermouth.)

I was reminded of this in Ben Bensons steakhouse in New York City with my fiance (now wife). I was trying to see if she would like a drink and thought she might like a chocolate martini (you know something fluffy), because I was getting a Martini to go with the monstrous Porter House I had in mind. I asked the waiter what kind of maritinis they had. And in a way only a New Yorker with his accent could say it, he responded "Whadya tawkin about what kind of Martinis we got. A Martini -- Gin - Vermouth, thats the kind of MARTINIS we got in here!!!!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughing. The way he said it was priceless.


----------



## txmatt

:tpd:

The initial bastardization of the Martini began with using vodka and NOT calling it a Gibson.

Now anything mixed with vodka and strained into the traditional glass gets called a Martini. Apple Martini? Watermelon Martini? Chocolate...?

What has become of the world when a foo foo drink gets to wear the lofty title "Martini". (Foo Foo drink=any mixed drink made with vodka)...



NYCwaiterThatWouldHaveGottenABigGratuityFromMe said:


> ...*A Martini -- Gin - Vermouth, thats the kind of MARTINIS we got in here*!!!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Understood.... however I'm not a purist (that's Peter's Job ) so I'm calling a Vodka Martini a Vodka Martini.... just to ruffle your feathers :r

I understand that to Hard-Core Martini fans its only Gin and Vermouth... totally understandable but I also don't have a problem with people calling MM Cuban Cigars Habanos/Havanas/ISOM's etc 


BTW.... Vodka rocks my socks!


----------



## txmatt

LasciviousXXX said:


> but I also don't have a problem with people calling MM Cuban Cigars Habanos/Havanas/ISOM's etc


Who does get upset about Machine Made Cubans being called Habanos?

Dustin you can ruffle my feathers anytime you want ya big stud!


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Understood.... however I'm not a purist (that's Peter's Job ) so I'm calling a Vodka Martini a Vodka Martini.... just to ruffle your feathers :r
> 
> I understand that to Hard-Core Martini fans its only Gin and Vermouth... totally understandable but I also don't have a problem with people calling MM Cuban Cigars Habanos/Havanas/ISOM's etc
> 
> BTW.... Vodka rocks my socks!


You know I love giving you grief about vodka martinis BUT I would drink one with you anytime. Remember the Midget Herf? Good times, my brother.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

txmatt said:


> Who does get upset about Machine Made Cubans being called Habanos?
> 
> Dustin you can ruffle my feathers anytime you want ya big stud!


Y'know... just random snobby elitists :r 
Matt, I take great pleasure whenever I can ruffle your feathers  In fact it multiplies my happiness when I ruffle them to the point where I get my own "Official" thread about it HAHAHAHA

Peter, you're the cream of the crop my brother... gin or not, you're my bud. Can't wait to see you in a week or so.


----------



## Trumpet

To all those screaming "A Martini is Gin and Vermouth ONLY", keep this in mind...

"From Mechelle Martz...


As with the creation of many cocktails, there are differing arguments as to who was the first to create the Martini. The legends behind the Martini have varying recipes and names, none of which exactly fit the Martini recipe that exists today. A modern day Dry Martini consists of Gin and a varying amount of dry white Vermouth depending on taste. It can be garnished with an olive, a twist, or a cocktail onion.


The most detailed history starts with a drink called the Martinez created around 1862. This particular drink called for four parts red, sweet Vermouth to one part Gin, garnished with a cherry. The first one was made with and aromatic bitters and Old Tom Gin, which was very Juniper and sweet compared with todayÕs standards. The transformation into a Martini happened gradually over time. First the Old Tom Gin was replaced with London Dry. Orange Bitters took the place of the aromatic bitters. People began to replace the red Vermouth with a white, dry Vermouth. The proportions of the drink eventually became equal parts and soon the Dry Martini appeared, olive included.


If that story does not excite the taste buds, then perhaps some of these will.


Jerry Thomas of San Francisco printed a bartending book in 1887 with a Martinez recipe. It called for one dash of Bitters, two dashes of Maraschino, one wine glass of Vermouth, two lamps of ice and a pony of Old Tom Gin, served with a quarter slice of lemon.


In 1870 at Julio Richelieu's saloon in Martinez, California a small drink was mixed for an old, traveling miner. Julio placed an olive in the glass before handing it to the man, then named it after his town. Martinez, California continues to claim to be the birth place of the Martini.


There is a story that claims the drink's name came from the Martini and Henry rifle used by the British army around 1871. The key line was that the rifle and the drink shared a strong kick.


Thomas Stewart published Stewart's Fancy Drinks and How to Mix Them in New York, 1896. The book contained a recipe for a drink called the Marquerite which called for one dash orange bitters, 2/3 Plymouth Gin, and 1/3 French Vermouth. This particular recipe seems closest to today's version of the Martini.


The first mention of the word Martini appeared in the New and Improved Illustrated Bartending Manual published by Harry Johnson in 1888.


Last but not least is the most recent story in Martini history and possibly the most reliable. In 1911, the Knickerbocker Hotel in New York, head barman, Martini di Arma di Taggia, mixed half and half London Gin, Noilly Prat Vermouth and orange bitters. He then chilled the drink on ice and strained it into a chilled glass. The regulars at the Knickerbocker asked for variations of the drink and added the olive.


No matter the history, the quest for the perfect Martini continues. Martini bars abound and the popularity seems to grow with each generation. The variations of the drink have grown to infinite proportions, but to the true aficionados the Dry Martini will never die."


Some of those earlier versions sound hideous


----------



## qwerty1500

I'm a gin martini guy myself. However ... gin, vodka, whatever ... they taste so darn good that it's too bad that I can't sit and drink them all night. I can't remember the last time I did that ... come to think of it ... that was the problem.


----------



## billybarue

qwerty1500 said:


> I'm a gin martini guy myself. However ... gin, vodka, whatever ... they taste so darn good that it's too bad that I can't sit and drink them all night. I can't remember the last time I did that ... *come to think of it ... that was the problem*.


I am in general a dark liquor fan. I remember the first night drinking martinis at an officers club in Japan. Couple of the folks were Martini drinkers so I jumped in too. I was gasping my way through the first one, and I am sure I had this "how can you guys drink this chite" look on my face. A buddy responded, you just have to get through with the first one, the rest will be nice and smooth.

And therein was the problem you point out. I remember the rest were nice and smooth. I don't remember the rest of that night however, nor the majority of the next day. If you aren't used to them or aren't paying attention they will kick your arse.

Thanks for the memories. I don't think I u , but I think I was close.

BillyBarue



Trumpet said:


> To all those screaming "A Martini is Gin and Vermouth ONLY", keep this in mind...


I'll read it again, but nowhere in your post was vodka mentioned. Lots of variation in vermouths and bitters, olives and orange twists. *BUT NO VODKA*


----------



## gvarsity

SlimDiesel said:


> It's a grape vodka? I'll have to give that a try then. Don't believe I've ever had vodka made from grapes. I only have 21 more days til I can meet ya for happy hour martini's.
> 
> Croatan I normally do use rye for the Manhattan, I just used the general whiskey term. I've had too many people try and argue the differences between whiskey, bourbon and rye with me.


If you have had any of the dirt cheap vodkas you have had vodka made from grapes. This is if I remember correctly because they leverage a loophole in the federal tax laws and get taxed as a wine and not a distilled liquor.

Speaking of Vodka my "go to" Vodka is luksusowa http://www.luksusowa.net/ I was introduced to this in Krakow and it is a classic Polish potato vodka. It is also very reasonably priced. This is clean and deliscious. Wonderfull with a lemon twist. I just drink it on the rocks with a twist and don't bother pretending it's a martini.

Why because a Martini requires vermouth. Yes I actually _include _vermouth in my martinis (along with Gin usually Bombay Sapphire). Spritzing, rinsing the glass, spilling a couple drops none of these actually techniques constitute adding vermouth to a martini.

I typically put an entire 1/2 oz. I was up in Green Bay drinking with an older gentleman who made traditional martinis and I was stunned at how smooth and tasty they were. Converted me from the parched "think about the word vermouth" as you pour gin or vodka into a glass modern dry martini.

Typically have consumed most of my amber liquors of the whiskey family neat. Have to experiment with the manhattan/rob roy/rusty nail world a little. They sure do look purdy.


----------



## rumballs

gvarsity said:


> Speaking of Vodka my "go to" Vodka is luksusowa http://www.luksusowa.net/ I was introduced to this in Krakow and it is a classic Polish potato vodka. It is also very reasonably priced. This is clean and deliscious. Wonderfull with a lemon twist. I just drink it on the rocks with a twist and don't bother pretending it's a martini.


Weird. A number of years ago I read lots of reviews of Luksusowa just like yours - I figured I better try it.
I thought it tasted like lighter fluid - just like Popov or whatever cheapest plastic bottle vodka your local store carries.
Speaking of which, you just might like Downunder vodka


----------



## cigar no baka

I make vodka martinis; Titos vodka, a splash of Cointreau and a garlic stuffed olive. Thats my favorite martini by far!!


----------



## txmatt

I like including Vermouth too.. The reason soo many people spritz, drip, rinse, waft vaports, etc. of the Vermouth to their Martini is because it is STALE. When using stale Vermouth it can really detract from the Martini.

Vermouth goes bad shortly after being opened just like wine does. I buy my Vermouth in very small bottles, use a vacu-vin cork to remove the air, and will pour out a bottle 2 weeks after opening at the latest.



gvarsity said:


> Why because a Martini requires vermouth. Yes I actually _include _vermouth in my martinis (along with Gin usually Bombay Sapphire). Spritzing, rinsing the glass, spilling a couple drops none of these actually techniques constitute adding vermouth to a martini.
> 
> I typically put an entire 1/2 oz. I was up in Green Bay drinking with an older gentleman who made traditional martinis and I was stunned at how smooth and tasty they were. Converted me from the parched "think about the word vermouth" as you pour gin or vodka into a glass modern dry martini.
> 
> Typically have consumed most of my amber liquors of the whiskey family neat. Have to experiment with the manhattan/rob roy/rusty nail world a little. They sure do look purdy.


----------



## rumballs

for Dustin:
http://www.liquorsnob.com/archives/2007/10/x_rated_vodka_and_fusion_liqueur_reviews.php


----------



## LasciviousXXX

mmblz said:


> for Dustin:
> http://www.liquorsnob.com/archives/2007/10/x_rated_vodka_and_fusion_liqueur_reviews.php


:r

Thanks bro, I should have thought about that and trademarked that shit! HA


----------



## pnoon

Are you guys still pimpin' those minor league vodka martinis?

*Gin is in!*


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I think you meant to say "Gin is for *old* men" :tu


----------



## PinkPistol86

I love the Sour Apple Martini made with Sour Apple Mix, 99 Apples, 90 Proof Smirnoff, and a splash of Triple Sec.

I have never had a gin martini, however I might try one at our local martini bar.


----------



## gvarsity

PinkPistol86 said:


> I love the Sour Apple Martini made with Sour Apple Mix, 99 Apples, 90 Proof Smirnoff, and a splash of Triple Sec.
> 
> I have never had a gin martini, however I might try one at our local martini bar.


Be prepared for a shock. The word Martini is bandy about loosely nowadays and many of the *tinis have nothing to do with a martini. Just like any nose wipe is now called kleenex.

Chocolate Martinis and Appletinis etc... are very sweet and the flavor agents are designed to mask the flavors of the alcohol. The traditional drinks like Maritinis and Manhattans were designed to accentuate the tastes of fine spirits not mask them.

Traditional martinis in my opinion are actually harder to make properly than the sweet drinks because proportion is important so many bartenders don't make them well and they end up tasting like lighter fluid. I also find the trend toward intensely dry martinis also don't actually taste like a martini they taste like the spirit be it vodka or gin. This coming from a man who for years agreed with Winston Churhill in thinking the perfect martini involved pouring a glass full of cold gin and looking at a bottle of vermouth. That was until I actually was introduced to one that was made properly with vermouth. Iced gin neat is a nice drink unto itself but the nuances of one that actually has vermouth in it in my opinion is something else entirely.

Many traditional Gin martinis use a ratio of 4 or 5 to 1 gin to dry vermouth. So a 5 ounce martini might be 4 oz gin 1 oz vermouth. I like Bombay Sapphire with Martini & Rossi dry vermouth with 3 Olives. Txmatt makes a very good point here that like all wine vermouth spoils and should be kept used within days of being opened or within two weeks if using a vacuvin type system.

Now if you are not interested in the "hardcore" martinis and want a *tini drink here is one I make for my wife on a regular basis. I like it too so I'm not saying it is a girlie drink.

Mocha Martini 
1.5 parts Van Gogh Double Espresso Vodka
1 parts Godiva Chocloate Liqueur
1 parts Bailey's Irish Cream 
1.5 parts Regular Vodka

Optional/Variations
Splash Frangelico for nutty 
or 
Spalsh grand marinier/cointreau for orange. 
Rim with chocolate shavings.
Using standard jiggers this would be a potent 5oz martini.

Just some thought to get you started.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I need to stock up my liquor cabinet.... I'm getting low


----------



## pbrennan10

wheres the vladimir?


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> I need to stock up my liquor cabinet.... I'm getting low


Ah, my dear friend Youri.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah, what you don't see is the third bottle of Youri in the freezer :r

Seriously getting low on some of my faves though so I need to stock up. I'm thinking GB on the HC7 LOL


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah, what you don't see is the third bottle of Youri in the freezer :r


You and I need to hook up again soon and make short work of that bottle.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Peter you are *ALWAYS* invited to my house anytime brother :tu

I've got a spare bedroom and a 70's Le Hoyo with your name on it bro LOL


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Peter you are *ALWAYS* invited to my house anytime brother :tu
> 
> I've got a spare bedroom and a 70's Le Hoyo with your name on it bro LOL


That is SO tempting. 
Can we go down to the local restaurant and watch real FOGs fight for a table?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

This time we're going to a different place. If you like Steak and Seafood and Italian I've got the place for us brother :tu

I'll sweeten the pot and we can PPP the 70's Hoyo, 70's Especial and 70's Upmann Naturale


----------



## Wreckless

LasciviousXXX said:


> Alright let me start by saying I am a HUGE Martini Fan. Nothing tastes better to me after a long day than a nice Vodka Martini with a twist (no olive... bloody savage). I've tried many different varieties of Martini's and Gin Martini's never really did it for me.... (apparently Noonie is a big fan of them though). Vodka's always been more my style.
> 
> I always try to sample the newest vodka's and see what would be good in certain types of Martini's. Hell I've drank more Martini's lately than I've smoked cigars... I know, I know... its criminal.
> 
> Anyway I tried this new Vodka and it's FREAKIN' PHENOMENAL!!! Really damn good. The flavor is outstanding and there is no bitterness like you would find with certain vodkas of lesser quality ****cough*** Grey Goose** cough** cough*** Stolichnaya***
> 
> It's good, you've gotta check it out, it's call Ciroc and its worth the xtra you'll spend on it.
> 
> http://www.ciroc.com/


I'm always drinking Vodka and Ciroc is my 2nd fav Vodka. Hangar One definitely has the top spot. :tu


----------



## doctorcue

Damn, this thread has opened my eyes to a whole new set of vodka's to drink. Usually I'm a Belvedere or Chopin guy (served straight-up or OTR; I don't chill my booze)... but looks like it is time for me to hit the liquor store and stock up.


----------

